# Rückenmarks gesteuert oder Wie ich auf die harte Tour lernte meinen Schamanen zu spielen



## DamokIes (7. März 2008)

Wohoo! Die Höllenfeuer Halbinsel,die Zangarmarschen und die Wälder von Terokkar liegen hinter mir
und ich kann endlich anfangen in Nagrand zu Questen. 
Mein Schamane, (ich hab ihn auf Verstärker oder wie ich es gern nenne "coole Sau" geskillt) hat nun den
64sten Level erreicht. Man könnte meinen,die Zeit die ich mit ihm verbracht hab reicht aus,um ihn mit 
Routine auch durch dieses Gebiet zu lotsen.Routine? 
Nagut ich geb ja zu, das ich die Fähigkeiten die ein Schamane so mitbringt nur zu 30% ausnutze
und so hat sich bei mir eine zyklische Kampftaktik eingeschlichen die ich mit stoischer Gelassenheit abarbeite. Ich erklärs mal...
Ich eröffne den Kampf mit einem Blitzschlag.Dann warte ich, bis der Gegner nah genug heran gekommen ist
damit er dann mit einem Sturmschlag, meine Waffen zu spüren bekommt.
Sobald ich einen kritischen Treffer gelandet hab zündet mein schamanistischer Fokus der die Manakosten 
meiner Schockzauber senkt.Daraus resultiert natürlich in ein...? Richtööög.Erdschock!
Sturmschlag,Erdschock,Sturmschlag,evtl. ne Heilung,Erdschock usw. etc. bis der Gegner tot daniederliegt.

Nun hab ich mich bis zum Thron der Elemente durchgeboxt und bekomme die Aufgabe Erdelementare zu töten.
Ich verfasse den Text mal absichtlich in farbe und bunt damit es leichter zu veranschaulichen ist,was sich Ingame  und vor dem Bildschirm abspielt.

Ah da sind ja die Dinger die töten soll!
Blitzschlag...  Immun!
Immun? Okay.Komm nur her ich bekomm dich schon klein!
Sturmschlag... Ausgewichen!
Ausgewichen? Zäher Hund friss das!!!
Erdschock... Immun!
Immun? *resignation* Ach ja.Stimmt ja. Elementare...  Hmmm da war doch was!
Sturmschlag... Ausgewichen!
HALLO? Na warte...  Friss DAS und stirb!!!
Kettenblitz...  Immun!
Ich Dackel! Die sind immun gegen meine Zauber.Merks dir doch mal du Ast!
Sturmschlag... Ausgewichen!
Okay.Du willst die harte Tour.Jetzt hab ich die Schnauze voll und stell mal ein paar Totems
Steinhaut,Anmut,Manaquelle. Erdschock...  Immun!
Ich bin so ein Vollpfosten!!! Der nächste Schockzauber wird mal was mit Feuer!
Totem der Verbrennung.Sturmschlag... Treffer!
Yes! Blute du Schwein! Auch du bist sterblich!
Steinhauttotem hat Aggro von einem weiterem Erdelementar gezogen
Ja hol nur deine Kumpel! Dem hau ich auch gleich noch die Jacke in brand!
Erdelementar trifft euch kritisch
Kennt ihr den Film "Das Boot"? Und zwar die Szene wo das UBoot schweren Schaden nimmt.
Überall Wassereinbrüche!Kleinere Explosionen!Feuer!Der Kaleun verlangt brüllend eine anständige Meldung.
Als er sie bekommt sagt er mit diesem manischen Gesichtsausdruck:"So!"
So! (incl. Gesicht)
Schamanistische Wut.Sturmschlag...  Ausgewichen! Erdelementar trifft euch kritisch!
Alter Schwede! Die hauen ja ne ganz schöne Kelle! Na wartet mal...! Friss das!
Erdschock...  Immun!
Homer Simpson hätte diese "Nein!" nicht besser hinbekommen!
Nein!
Erdelementar trifft euch kritisch!
Jetzt wird es mal Zeit für ein kleines bißchen Zärtlichkeit in Form einer Heilung!
Die Castzeit ist doch bestimmt zu lang also schluck ich mal flux einen...
Manatrank
Nein!
Der Mauszeiger fährt hektisch über den Bildschirm und findet den Button "Geringe Welle der Heilung" *klick* 
Nun saust er Richtung Bildschirmmitte wo sich das arg angeschlagene Alterego befindet. *klick*
Hoffentlich reicht die Zeit noch...!
Die Castbar ist abgelaufen und mein Schamane steht noch auf seinen Füßen
*reißt die Arme in die Luft* Yes! Das war kna...
6 Minuten bis zur Freigabe.[Geist freilassen] [Reinkarnation]
 ??? *öffnet das Kampflog* Handfläche trifft Stirn kritisch
*Geringe Weller der Heilung war ein Fehlschlag.Totem der Luftgleichen Anmut ist immun*

Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 2
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 3
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 4
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 5
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 6
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 7
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 8
Erfahrungsbericht Nr. 9

Nostradamokles


----------



## fixfox10 (7. März 2008)

Made my day


----------



## Zentoro (7. März 2008)

Richtig klasse geschrieben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krushaak (7. März 2008)

ich finds lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (7. März 2008)

hmmm shit happens^^ tipp:feuerelementare sind gegen Flammenschock und sämtliche "Feuer"Totems immun.Wasserelementare gegen sämtliche Frostattacken und Luft gegen Blitzschlag (und erdschock glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) ... ansonsten...auf lvl 64 kannste deine leiste ruhig fixen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (7. März 2008)

lol echt geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (7. März 2008)

ROFL kenn ich nur alzugut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cat75md (7. März 2008)

Boah genial geschrieben!!! Dickes Lob!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Musste sehr lachen und konnte nicht nur den Text lesen sondern es mir auch mehr als bildlich vorstellen! (neige sehr dazu in Bildern zu denken)^^

Irgendwie hat so ein Erlebnis glaub ich schon jeder durch^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruss Cat   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Godo (7. März 2008)

Seeehr nett gemacht, ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(edit: anklesto hat mich auf was aufmerksam gemacht- sollte das Windzorntotem als weiterer humoristicher Effekt dienen oder hast du schlichtweg nicht bemerkt das dieses Totem eigentlich das letzte ist was man benutzen würde wenn man solo spielt?)


----------



## Anklesto (7. März 2008)

Außer, dass du gar kein Windzorntotem aufgestellt hast...

... Super geschrieben, das typische Schamanenproblem treffend beschrieben (ist aber auch unfair, dass die immun gegen Naturzauber sind. Errinnert mich an nen Kampf, wo ich nebenbei "Herr der Ringe 3" geguckt hab und immer nur die blitzschlagtaste verwendet hab... Das doofe Vieh hat mich umgehaun.)

Mein Tip für dich: Alt + Zauber = Zauber mit Ziel auf einen selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh)4(rK (7. März 2008)

einfach genial, wie kommt man auf sowas???
naja ich finds echt cool!!!


----------



## Throgan (7. März 2008)

Hehe =)

Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor^^

Aber wenn Du erstmal 70 erreicht hast, bist ne reine DMG-Maschine und fast nicht zu stoppen (zumindest im PvE)....

Du hast das aber auch wirklich schön in Szene gesetzt, nur das grün is n bisl unleserlich^^


----------



## Torglosch (7. März 2008)

Oh mann, einfach klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (7. März 2008)

Anklesto schrieb:


> Außer, dass du gar kein Windzorntotem aufgestellt hast...


 Hab mich vertippt und es geändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (7. März 2008)

Das errinert mich an einen mehrfachpull von Skeletten in den Westlichen Pestländern, wo ich meinen Instantfear und gleich danach gefeart haben und erst dann gemerkt das die Untot sind.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das dürfte jedem mal irgendwann passiert sein


----------



## zixxel (7. März 2008)

lol is ja ma der hamma xD


----------



## Raude (7. März 2008)

Sehr geil! Hab gut gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sei getröstet: Vergleichbares kenn ich mit dem Pala nur zu gut  *wink*


----------



## Programmchef (7. März 2008)

/signed

einfach nur geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serenas (7. März 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dickes Lob. So! Jetzt weiß ich was mir mit 
meinem Schami bevorsteht.

*SteinElesvermeid*

Gruß Sere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (7. März 2008)

Wenn der text von dir ist kannste echt unterhaltsam schreiben!
Großer Respeckt!


----------



## Aplizzier (7. März 2008)

Find ich gut^^


----------



## meterpaffay (7. März 2008)

totally gay und boring l2p noob


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. März 2008)

meterpaffay schrieb:


> totally gay und boring l2p noob


Bitte die Wortwahl etwas zügeln, immerhin sollte es nicht in der Tagesordnung stehen, andere User zu beleidigen, nur weil dir etwas, was sie geschrieben haben nicht gefällt.


----------



## Sevydos (7. März 2008)

Hachja! Und ich dachte ein Verstärker Schami hätte es bei diesen ... Elementaren einfacher! ^^
Als Elementar Schamane ist es eine richtige Freude gegen die zu kämpfen...naja...oder...auch nicht...

Natur Immun?! Wenigstens habe ich meine Nahkampf-Waffe auch ein wenig geskillt, sonst würde solch ein Kampf bestimmt länger wie 5 Minuten dauern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Schöner Text; als Elementar Schamane kann ich da sehr mitfühlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





EDIT: Da fällt mir ein...Freu dich drauf, wenn du in Arka zu dem Endboss kommst und bei dem 2. Vor-Boss das Luftele spawnt... ^^
Naturimmunität ist für einen Schamanen, ganz besonders jedoch für einen Ele Schamanen, einfach nur nervig; Dem Schamanen fehlt meiner Meinung nach eine alternative Spellklasse.


----------



## lollercoaster (7. März 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Bitte die Wortwahl etwas zügeln, immerhin sollte es nicht in der Tagesordnung stehen, andere User zu beleidigen, nur weil dir etwas, was sie geschrieben haben nicht gefällt.


ehem änder doch seinen Text ab ich hab ihn reported und du schreibst auch noch, dass er seine Wortwahl ändern sollte, aber etwas dagegen unternehmen tuste nicht  xD


----------



## Ahramanyu (7. März 2008)

Er darf seine Wortwahl im allgemeinen überdenken, das Problem beschränkt sich nämlich nicht nur auf diesen Post.


----------



## Shurycain (7. März 2008)

vote for n sticky


----------



## Frostmagier/Gilneas (7. März 2008)

geiler text!!!l gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tiroon (7. März 2008)

> totally gay und boring l2p noob



omfg junge man geh woanders Flamen


SO echt gut gschrieben, konnte es mir richtig Bildlich vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devilyn (7. März 2008)

Brüller ohne Scheiss xD

hab mich echt weg gekloppt vor allem das wort du Ast xD hammer ^^

hab ick wieder wat für meine arbeitskollegen damit die ne runde geiern können xD

made my day thx for thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (7. März 2008)

jaja, diese unglaubliche angewöhnung der immer gleichen vorgehensweisen kommt mir bekannt vor^^

ymmd^^


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (7. März 2008)

Anklesto schrieb:


> Mein Tip für dich: Alt + Zauber = Zauber mit Ziel auf einen selbst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Normal Castet man Buffs/Heals etc. immer auf sich selbst, wenn ein Feind oder kein Target gewählt ist (jedenfalls erinner ich mich jetzt gerade so)
Alternativ geht ein Rechtsklick, dann gehts auch auf dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lollercoaster (7. März 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> vote for n sticky


Man soll ja nicht gleich übertreiben^^


----------



## Monkey.D Luffy (7. März 2008)

"Handfläche trifft Stirn kritisch" lol da hab ich mich sowas von weggeschmissen.


----------



## Leannan (7. März 2008)

Herrlich *immernochnachLuftschnapp*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (7. März 2008)

realität aber zu geil !!! ^^


----------



## Tahult (7. März 2008)

Muahahaha!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sehr cool geschrieben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neradox (7. März 2008)

Wow... einen solch unterhaltsamen Text habe ich lange nicht mehr gelesen. Würde sogar sagen Made my Day^^.


----------



## Black Muffin (7. März 2008)

Satire ersten Grades!

Aber Junge: Bastel dir 'ne Tüte und lass das vergehen... *g*


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. März 2008)

Juhu, WOW und Humor treffen in diesem Forum aufeinander, welch seltener und besonderer Moment...danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mace (8. März 2008)

sehr geil :-)


----------



## dejaspeed (8. März 2008)

> Geringe Weller der Heilung war ein Fehlschlag.Totem der Luftgleichen Anmut ist immun



jaja das ist echt ein leidiges thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkari (8. März 2008)

Das kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Hab auch schon eine ganze Ecke an Casts auf Ziele gehauen die immun sind und es einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen mal nen anderen Cast zu nehmen ^^


----------



## torpedo979 (8. März 2008)

einfach geil.

bitte mehr davon!

:-)


----------



## Dellon (8. März 2008)

Zu geil echt gut geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rasgaar (8. März 2008)

Ja, das weckt Erinnerungen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich weiss gar nicht mehr wo genau das war...
als ich meinen Tankpala hochgelevelt habe, gings mir einfach zu langsam (gut, als Tank hochleveln würd ich eh nicht nochmal machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Da denk ich mir, ich pull jetzt mal ordentlich zusammen...
gesagt - getan.
Kampf läuft und ich merke das ichs doch ein bisschen übertrieben habe mit Mobs pullen.
HP sink langsam aber stetig und irgendwann krieg ich den Wunsch nach Heilung.
HP sinkt gefährlich tief und ich schmeiss Aura der Konzentration an und beginne Heiliges Licht...
*Zack* Schildschlag - Heilung abgebrochen.
Wie meine Mitpalas ja wissen ists dann auch nicht mehr mit Bubble... 
Dann darf ich zusehen wie ich an Trashmobs down gehe, ohne einen mitgenommen zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (8. März 2008)

OWNED...sry, musste mal sein.

Ne, mal ehrlich...kenn ich zu gut...gerade bei meinem Schurken passiert mir sowas ähnliches auch oft.


----------



## Mainfield (8. März 2008)

absolut fantastisch!

Ich würde sogar so weit gehen, dass dies als Sticky gesetzt werden sollte.


Ich finde es sehr schön, wenn jemand es schafft, eine Geschichte zu erzählen, die man sich sogar wirklich bildlich vorstellen kann, ohne das Kleinkinderbemerkungen, Flames, oder sonstige destruktive Dinge Bestandteil dessen sind.

@buffed:  das MUSS einen Platz auf der Startseite finden, da es sogar (meiner Meinung nach) besser ist als "Olnigg der Nörgelork"!


Kein Stumpfsinn, sondern Satire, Sarkassmus, und Ironie, dass fehlt heutzutage in der humoristischen Ecke


Danke an den TE, wirklich exzellent



P.S:  Ich glaube das ist der erste Thread in diesem Forum (bis auf Meterpaffay´s Post mal wieder), den ich ohne Flames auf den ersten 3 Seiten gesehen habe.  (Ich hoffe diese Tendenz ist steigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


P.P:S:

@ Ahramanyu


Ich will dir jetzt auf garkeinen Fall deine Arbeit vorschreiben, aber solche Menschen wie Meterpaffay wären aus meiner Community schon alleine wegen diesem Post gebannt worden.   Spas ist OK, aber kindische Bemerkungen sollten echt einmal aufhören!   Jeder Mensch, egal welche Schule er besucht hat, muss wissen wie man sich in der Öffentlichkeit verhällt.  Und es ist kein Spas mehr wenn einem in einem gut gelungenen Thread nichts anderes einfällt als zu flamen.

Und Flame ist nicht eine eigene Meinung zu haben, sondern die eines anderen zu unterdrücken
In diesem fall nicht l2p (learn to play) an MeterPaffay, sondern l2t (learn to think)


----------



## STL (8. März 2008)

10000 dank für diesen super geilen Thread!! Hast mich grad nach nem erfolglosen SSC-Try wieder voll aufgebaut =) Kann so mit dir mitfühlen ^^ Ist super witzig geschrieben, toll gemacht mit den 2 Farben und wenn das alles auch noch wirklich von dir ist bleibt nur noch eins:


DICKES DICKES DICKES GRATZ!!! (und thx)


Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Muti (8. März 2008)

Find den Text einfach nur geil. 

Es gibt hier immer so wenig zu lesen, das auch spaß macht, beim lesen.

Bei einer Sache muss ich dir aber widersprechen: Homers "Nein!" ist nicht zu übertreffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ansonsten thx für den Text. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixchel (8. März 2008)

Klasse XD


----------



## Ikku (8. März 2008)

Mir gings mit meiner Schmi auch so... Ok, ich habs knapp überlebt, aber das war der ERSTE und LETZTE Elementar den ich  gekloppt hab xD
Sämtliche Quests mit irgendwelchen Elementaren werde ich defintiv NICHT machen xD
Außer mir kloppt se jemand um.. aber des is ja was anderes xD


----------



## Panicwolf (8. März 2008)

meterpaffay schrieb:


> totally gay und boring l2p noob



Ach, das war doch der mit den Palas in der Arena...
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=33676&hl=


@TE:
Jaja, die Elementare. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hat Du als Verstärker schon Deinen Spass,
aber aber jeder Eleschami kommt sich noch viel dämlicher vor bei denen. 
Urerde farmen, wenn man kein Bergbauer ist, ist die Hölle. Jede ernsthafte Schadensquelle wird von denen belächelt. Da hilft eigentlich nur:
Feuerele raus und selbiges hochheilen... grrr....


----------



## xXZaknafeinXx (8. März 2008)

Super Geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab von nem Gildenkollegen, der auch nen Shami spielt, ähnliches Gefluche im TS gehabt xD

Nur zum Heal nen kleiner Tipas Makro "cast [target=player] geringe Welle der Heilung" könnte da super helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu meterpaffay kann ich nur sagen: Id**** sterben leider niemals aus


----------



## Tirkari (8. März 2008)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> Normal Castet man Buffs/Heals etc. immer auf sich selbst, wenn ein Feind oder kein Target gewählt ist (jedenfalls erinner ich mich jetzt gerade so)


Das geht, wenn man das entsprechend im Interface so eingestellt hat (automatischer Selbstzauber oder so), Standardeinstellung war es aber glaub ich nicht.


----------



## Marishiten (8. März 2008)

Made my day einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schoeni (8. März 2008)

danke für diesen beitrag, sehr amüsant und super geschrieben
dickes lob für dich


----------



## Raefael (8. März 2008)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Er darf seine Wortwahl im allgemeinen überdenken, das Problem beschränkt sich nämlich nicht nur auf diesen Post.


Ebend, was den netten Herrn in mein Killfile befördert hat.

//Rafa


----------



## Qilin (8. März 2008)

Was so alles geschehen kann, wenn man im Eifer des Gefechts nicht mehr nachdenkt....


Luft- und Erdelementare sind nunmal gegen Naturschaden immun. Frostschock/Flammenschock-Rotation ist hier also gefragt.
Aber fragt mal die Ele-Schamis. Die haben da weitaus größere Probleme, denn sie haben keinerlei Badaboom-Waffen in ihren Händen und sind auf Casts angewiesen.


Windzorn braucht man doch als Verstärker gar nicht stellen, wenn dann Agi. WF kann man doch selbst auf seine Waffen verzaubern. Also besteht kein Bedarf mehr.


----------



## Arahtor (8. März 2008)

Respect du hast echt nen guten Schreibstil


----------



## Cithian (8. März 2008)

thats a big shaman problem ^^

ich spiel mir auch grad nen schami twink auf ele hoch weil irgentwie die allianz voll den heilschamitick hat und ich mich net zu den 90% ich skille so wie es mein raidleiter verlangt zählen lassen will (betrifft nicht alle klar, aber doch einige wie ich mit gesprächen herausgefunden hab). und na ja verstärker ist nix für mich ^^ nach 3 jahren wl hat man sich auf den fight aus der ferne gewöhnt.

ich hoff ja das mit erscheinen des add ons und der kommenden 10 höheren lvl dem schami ein alternativ zauber gegeben wird zum blitze spammen aus dem bereich feuer oder eis. nicht nur der elementare halber sondern auch einfach um bissl abwechslung zu geben wie sie doch die meisten caster in ihren bäumen auch haben (hexer schatten/feuer , mage feuer/eis). er muss ja net mal so stark sein wie der blitzschlag an sich sondern könnte ähnlich wie beim wl (schattenblitz > verbrennen) schnellere cast time dafür aber schwächer abschneiden als die naturhauptzauber blitz & kettenblitzschlag na ja ma schaun


----------



## smutje (8. März 2008)

Absolut pornös - hab mich köstlich amüsiert   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MAczwerg (8. März 2008)

DAAAAAAANNNNNNKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEE.....

Made my day


----------



## 7Olorin7 (8. März 2008)

Sau geil geschrieben *fettes Lob*


----------



## Deadlift (8. März 2008)

Retarded den 5000stens Post selber Machart tippt aber:


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Da kann meine Alte noch so laut brüllen: "Putz endlichs Klo!!",
das wars Wert zuende zu lesen.


----------



## Te-Rax (9. März 2008)

Hehe total schön gemacht, diese Situationen kenne ich auch genau so gut mit meinem Schurken. Weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (11. März 2008)

Vielen Dank für die vielen netten und "nett gemeinten" Wortmeldungen.
Ich hab vielleicht noch 2-3 Storys die ähnlich verlaufen sind und die es 
evtl. lohnt euch mitzuteilen.

Danke nochmals
DamokIes




P.S. Wer den Titel diese Beitrags lesen kann (und ich meine damit nicht die komischen Zeichen in der
richtigen Reihenfolge über die Lippen zu bringen) weiß, das ich einen Hinweis wie "l2p" nicht nötig habe. 
Anglizismen die vordergründig als cool gelten sollen, werden auch dadurch nicht besser indem man sie
abkürzt.Denn fürgewöhnlich sollen diese nur darüber hinwegtäuschen das der Verfasser der deutschen 
Sprache nicht mächtig ist und/oder unfähig seine Gedanken niederzuschreiben.
Gib dich nicht auf! Lern lesen und schreiben.
Ich glaub ganz fest an Dich!


----------



## humanflower (11. März 2008)

Einfach nur Geil *G*
Made my Day
Achja... einen wirklich feinen Schreibstil hast du, man hat das Gefühl zu sehen wie du dir auf die Stirn klatschst^^


----------



## Haggard215 (19. März 2008)

richtig genial!


----------



## Stricker810 (19. März 2008)

das ist eine echt lustige geschichte mach weiter so


----------



## Beowulf123 (19. März 2008)

geenial!


----------



## Ghorok (19. März 2008)

Sehr, sehr amüsant! Ich habe ich kaputt gelacht! Need more! :>


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2008)

Jaja, wenn die Routine nicht mehr klappt... das Problem kenne ich ^^

Sehr schön geschrieben... mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leîja - Arthas (20. März 2008)

made my day ohne witz,
zogg mir auch grad n schami wieder mal hoch hab 2 jahre lange schami gezoggt ehe ich die seiten wechselte xD
bin grad 63 und vielen dank für die tips ... also lass den blitzschlag sein und klopps einfach nieder xD 
so long 
Leija & Locuthus
ps: das mit der chronischen reihenfolge kenn ich nur zu gut >.<


----------



## CoHanni (20. März 2008)

einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
macht sogar um 2 uhr in der früh und kurz vorm einschlafen noch laune^^

made my night 

und auch dickes lob von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashura1987 (20. März 2008)

ROFL!

Steinhauttotem hat Aggro von einem weiterem Erdelementar gezogen
Ja hol nur deine Kumpel! Dem hau ich auch gleich noch die Jacke in brand!

Das hat mir den rest gegeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Sehr sehr geil, danke. gerne mehr als Blog! xD


----------



## Minastirit (20. März 2008)

N1 text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorya (21. März 2008)

supi


----------



## airace (21. März 2008)

*prust* sehr lustig ^^


----------



## Burtonpro (21. März 2008)

nicht schlecht, made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabi_an (21. März 2008)

sau cool^^


----------



## Occasus (21. März 2008)

sehr sehr schön geschrieben. jetzt weiß ich, dass ich nie shami spielen werde ^^


----------



## Thoryia (21. März 2008)

Das ist wie ein Comic zu dem man keine Bilder braucht, du hast Talent zum schreiben, mach was draus!

Einfach köstlich, habe sehr gelacht! Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominanz (21. März 2008)

rofl 
sehr cooler post
der humor kam rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## axY (21. März 2008)

Sehr gut ! ^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2008)

hach so eine schoene geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
will auch so lustig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *von eigenem ruhm trauem*


----------



## Vaan (22. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kenn ich so ähnlich... da freuste dich das der sturmschlag getroffen hat, haust erdschock rein und stellst fest das die idioten ja imun dagegen sind... und das bei einem mob 2-3 mal hintereinander xD


----------



## woulder (22. März 2008)

KRUSHAAK mach das bild da weg mit dem hans sofort !!!!


made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noirwalker (22. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*lieg auf den tasten*

also ich hab selten etwas so lustiges gelesen in den letzten tagen.
das es ausgerechnet von der wowo-welt kommt ist mal nebensache!
ich konnt mir das super bildlich vorstellen- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  geht mir auch manchmal so-allerdings bin ich (main) hexerin-aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



super geschrieben-kompliment! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schurkissimo (22. März 2008)

Erstmal: Sehr schön geschrieben, großes Lob.

Aber... wie wird das dann mit Ele-Shamis?


----------



## skunkie (22. März 2008)

> Bitte die Wortwahl etwas zügeln, immerhin sollte es nicht in der Tagesordnung stehen, andere User zu beleidigen, nur weil dir etwas, was sie geschrieben haben nicht gefällt.



Genau ist es, Fehler macht doch jeder. Kleiner Tipp: Fang bei halber HP an zu heilen, dann klappst auch mit den Mobs.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marishiten (22. März 2008)

n1 geschrieben made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (22. März 2008)

made my day MEHR DAVON  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Odis74 (22. März 2008)

Das kenne ich genauso. Habe mit meinem Schami fast die gleichen Erlebnisse gehabt. Nur mit dem ganzen verklicken nicht^^

Grüße


----------



## annox (23. März 2008)

Anklesto schrieb:


> Außer, dass du gar kein Windzorntotem aufgestellt hast..


Aha, Verstärker-Schamanen der Allianz stellen für sich selbst also WF-Totem. Sehr interessant.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DamokIes (23. März 2008)

annox schrieb:


> Aha, Verstärker-Schamanen der Allianz stellen für sich selbst also WF-Totem. Sehr interessant.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nee nee...  Sowas macht nur ein Hordenschami!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alpax (23. März 2008)

ich hatte ein erlebnis .. deine geschichte hat mich daran erinnert

zwar net so schlimm für mich aber umso peinlicher

...lowlevel mob .. <20

ich bin feral geskillt btw...

mach Zorn .. widerstanden .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mondfeuer .. widerstanden ... gehts noch
Katzengestalt ... Zerfleischen ... ausweichen

samma was isn nun los .. 

aber dann hat ein white-hit getroffen .. endlich ^^

peinlichst ich weiss .. aber lustig ... zur info .. ich war schon 70 und equip auch net viel schlechter als jetzt ....


----------



## Floyder (23. März 2008)

Zu geil, ich lieg am Boden =D


----------



## Wandor (23. März 2008)

Guten Tag zusammen,

Super Beitrag. Dachte du beschreibst mich mit meinem Schamietwink.^^
*Lachträne wegwisch* 

Cu ingame


----------



## Nightwraith (23. März 2008)

Graaaaandiooooos!!!! Werde den Threat weiter empfehlen...
Aber: Waffentyp nich geskillt? Gegnerlevel zu hoch? Pech? 
Und so Einstellungen wie "Automatischer Selbstzauber" im Interface helfen bei Hybridklassen ENORM... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber der beste Threat seit langem auf jeden Fall... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tatopeck (23. März 2008)

Super geschrieben =)


----------



## Gumbie (23. März 2008)

nice nice gefällt mir


----------



## warloc (23. März 2008)

ich hatte das problem mit ony war destroyhexer (also mach ich fast nur feuer dmg) feuerbrand ......immun
dann halt verbrennen.....auch immun
seelenfeuer auch immun 
dann eben zauberstab ..........shit firedmg -.-
dann die billig dots 
im dmg war ich letzter das war echt doof 
nun bin ich dot hexer damit ich der auch was dmg machen kann nur halt waren wir seit dem nich mehr drin also umsonst geld ausgegeben -.-





daran sieht man das jeder das schon erlebt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

beim firemage passiert das selbe tja pech mehr nich


----------



## warloc (23. März 2008)

ach ja und bei den elementaren hat n dudu gleichgewicht geskillt mehr probleme ^^ (feral ftw)


----------



## Flerius (23. März 2008)

geil xD


----------



## LordofDemons (23. März 2008)

oh mein gott ist das geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakron (23. März 2008)

o gott is das ma geil xD krümme mich jetzt noch vor lachen.. aber das is mir auch schon passiert mit meinem shamy, dass ich die totems heilen wollte.. ist zum glück noch nie tödlich geendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sercani (23. März 2008)

Bei mir trifft die Handfläche meistens die Stirn nicht kritisch sondern (zer)schmetternd.
Ansonsten wiederhole ich nur meine Vörganger einfach TOP!


----------



## ReVert (23. März 2008)

Serenas schrieb:


> Sehr schön geschrieben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




lustig


----------



## Mofriese (24. März 2008)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass man spätestens nach dem 2. Naturzauber merken sollte, dass die Elementare immun dagegen sind... Schön geschrieben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EliteOrk (24. März 2008)

Jo, musste au schmunzeln^^

Nur mal so als Tip: Wenn man sich selbst heilen will, bietet es sich an mit gedrückter ALT-Taste auf die Heilung zu klicken. So wirkt man den ausgewählten Zauber immer auf sich selbst und es spart auch noch ein paar (Milli-)Sekunden :>


----------



## Sweetpain (24. März 2008)

Richtig richtig geil *gg*
Hab mich so weggehauen :>


----------



## RadioactiveMan (5. April 2008)

ich bin auch auf coole sau geskillt


----------



## sh4d0w (6. April 2008)

sorry wenn ich das sage aber deine texte....
ich kenne keinen der so hammer derb geile texte verfässt xDDD
made my day ^^ danke


----------



## Müllermilch (9. April 2008)

HAHA^^genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iLose (23. April 2008)

das kann man nich anders sagen: SUPER geschrieben!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhou Tai (23. April 2008)

einfach nur GEIL


----------



## snowpowder (23. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

köstlich ^^
thx  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (23. April 2008)

^^


----------



## Schwuuu (23. April 2008)

das ist doch mal nen ROFL wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Betrunkener (23. April 2008)

Das Problem kenn ich mit meinem Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Erdviecher sind immun gegen Natur xD
Und naja Druiden, die Baumknutscher haben nur Natur. Meine Kampftaktik also:

Sternenfeuer
Mondfeuer
Sternenfeuer
Sternenfeuer
Sternenfeuer
Sternenfeuer

naja Sternenfeuer hat ne Cast time von 3 sekunden -.-


----------



## luXz (23. April 2008)

> Die Castzeit ist doch bestimmt zu lang also schluck ich mal flux einen...
> Manatrank
> Nein!



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich mir homer vorstelle mit seinen "Nein" muss ich echt derbe lachen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanubis (23. April 2008)

Sehr schön geschrieben, hat mir meinen Abend versüßt. 

Danke : )


----------



## Med!um (23. April 2008)

H.A.M.M.A  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mamasus (11. Mai 2008)

Einfach nur Lustig!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MC Creep (14. Mai 2008)

Made my day!!! ;D


----------



## dasGROT (15. Mai 2008)

Sh)4(rK schrieb:


> einfach genial, wie kommt man auf sowas???
> naja ich finds echt cool!!!



ich habs selbst so erlebt nur das ich von der coolen sau skillung ab 60 auf die noch coolere sau skillung mit burstdmg aka ele geskillt hab und bei den dinger 0 chance hatte ... 

man vergisst echt aber immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nerf erdelementare


----------



## Xall13 (18. Mai 2008)

lustige geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DomNick (18. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  klasse geschrieben... kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derderimmerstirbt (23. Mai 2008)

super gut, dickes lob 

hatte ich mit meinem shami auch mal, ist schon kakke ^^

ach ja, du kannst im interface aut. selbstzauber einstellen,
dann healst immer dich wenn du einen gegner focust,

naya weisst du sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dennoch gz und viel spass in der world of warcrap


----------



## mookuh (24. Mai 2008)

made my day! lol


----------



## Hean (13. Juni 2008)

gut geschrieben made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerø (13. Juni 2008)

mehr mehr need mehr ^^


----------



## Kofineas (14. Juni 2008)

guter typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cold Death (14. Juni 2008)

Ich finds einfach nur so geil, wie du aus dienen fehlern nicht gelernt hast *lol*


----------



## Dragonsdeath (27. Juni 2008)

hehe echt geile story musste gut lachen xDD


----------



## Teddyhunter (13. Juli 2008)

echt geil...kannst wirklich witzig schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sirenia (13. Juli 2008)

hihi , war lustig zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weiter so


----------



## KeyKay (29. Juli 2008)

da ich selber nen verstärkerschami hatte, und ich es genauso gemacht hab wie du nur mit eisschock/erdschock abwechselnd weiß ich schon wie depremierend das ist xD
sehr geil geschrieben, und eine lehre an alle verstärker Schamis: nehmt wenn ihr euch healen wollt immer den target von euren totems ! xD

zum glück hab ich jetzt auf heal geskillt, aba egal xD 10/10 und ein

peace bruda

KeyKay


----------



## Wabo (29. Juli 2008)

hmm du weißt aber schon das Erd und Luftelementare gegen Naturzauber immun sind was für ERdschock, Blitzschlag und Kettenblitz spricht.


----------



## uragano (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo das hast Du echt toll geschildert. Kompliment!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Problem hab ich mit meinen Schami auch gehabt, allerdings trat der etwas früher auf und zwar als ich noch in Vorgebirge des Hügelland gequestet hatte (richtung lvl 30 glaub ich), und musste nach Dalaran in den Alteracgebirge u.a. die Erdelementare killen. Dazu muss ich sagen das es mein aller erster Char war in WOW und ich noch am lernen war. Da es auch eine Gewohnheit von mir war mit den Blitz zu pullen und dann halt Erdschock drauf musste ich ein paar mal sterben.

Als ich um Rat im Allgemein Chat fragte, bekam ich auch nicht wirklich Hilfe, die machten sich eher lustig über mich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bis mir auffiel dass mein Totem der Verbrennung schaden machte, also Flammenschock drauf und es klappte natürlich wunderbar. In Nagrand war es eig kein Problem mehr da ich ca. 34 lvl später viel dazu gelernt hatte!    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der Schamane ist eine sehr vielseitige Klasse, daher hat er gegen alle Elementare immer eine passende Antwort da er Selbst 4 Elemente beherrscht. Es macht richtig Spass die Klasse zu Spielen, ich finde jeder sollte sich einen hoch ziehen, kann ich nur empfehlen.

Wenn ich kurz mein Feuer-Mage erwähnen darf, der hat wirklich echte Probleme wenn der gegen Feuerelementare kämpfen muss, selbst wenn der Frost einsetzt wird es jedesmal echt knapp, z.B. in Schattenmondtal bei der Quest wo man die Seelen dieser Elementare mit einen Totem fangen muss (weis nicht mehr wie die Qs heisst). 

Naja viel Spass Euch allen noch.....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bye! ;-)


----------



## Damatar (29. Juli 2008)

die heillewelle problematick kenn ich was so ein schmarn das auch bringen soll, ich mein soagr einmal gegen meine eigene heillewelle imung gewessen zu seib bzw da stand wiederstanden oder so-.-


----------



## uragano (29. Juli 2008)

Damatar schrieb:


> ich mein soagr einmal gegen meine eigene heillewelle imung gewessen zu seib bzw da stand wiederstanden oder so-.-




Ich denk eher Du hattest eins deiner Totems in target...die sind gegen heilung immun....probiers mal aus^^


----------



## Sharymir (29. Juli 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> Wohoo! Die Höllenfeuer Halbinsel,die Zangarmarschen und die Wälder von Terokkar liegen hinter mir
> und ich kann endlich anfangen in Nagrand zu Questen.
> Mein Schamane, (ich hab ihn auf Verstärker oder wie ich es gern nenne "coole Sau" geskillt) hat nun den
> 64sten Level erreicht. Man könnte meinen,die Zeit die ich mit ihm verbracht hab reicht aus,um ihn mit
> ...






Schreiben kannst Du! hab auch die anderen Berichte gelesen und bin echt begeistert.Hoffe in Zukunft mehr davon lesen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Mfg


----------



## Damatar (29. Juli 2008)

uragano schrieb:


> Ich denk eher Du hattest eins deiner Totems in target...die sind gegen heilung immun....probiers mal aus^^


nope arbeite nie mit totems auser es sind mehr als 3 gengner bzw ich spiel in gruppe, wens sollo unerwechs bist sind  die eher lästig


----------



## Freelancer (29. Juli 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Muahahaha!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das war es dann aber auch den Verstärker und Kettenblitz und Blitzschlag passen nicht wirklich zusammen ^^


----------



## Einsam (29. Juli 2008)

das erinnert mich schmerzhaft als ich mit meinen hexer bei den ogern über shatt gefarmt habe.

farmstatus....1 stunde 20 min.....
dot.... dot... dot... aufsammeln.... usw

seit wan sind hir skelete ?.... alda was macht soviel schaden..... ah der oger hinter mir ist noch net umgefallen.... anklick.... amm ? elite..... alda EINSAM hirn beim farmen eingeschalten lassen.... tot


----------



## Dreidan (29. Juli 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu deinen anderen Erfahrungsberichten finde ich diesen nicht lustig. Da kommt bei mir eher das Gefühl des Fremdschämens auf, wenn ich höre wie ein Versätrker-Kollege sich auf Stufe 64 megadämlich gegen popelige Mobs anstellt. 

Ich hoffe mal das als einmalige Verfehlung abstempeln zu können, junger Schamanen Padawan.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlestream (9. September 2008)

DamokIes schrieb:


> ??? *öffnet das Kampflog* Handfläche trifft Stirn kritisch
> *Geringe Weller der Heilung war ein Fehlschlag.Totem der Luftgleichen Anmut ist immun*



*vorlachenvomstuhlkipp*
 und ich kenn das leider auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (9. September 2008)

Ist ja interessant, wieviel Zeit du zwischen 2 Schlägen hast, um 3 Zeilen lange Sätze zu schreiben /  zu denken.


Und lachen konnte ich über jemanden, der mit einem Ele nicht umgehen kann nicht wirklich.


----------



## Refindor (9. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant, wieviel Zeit du zwischen 2 Schlägen hast, um 3 Zeilen lange Sätze zu schreiben /  zu denken.
> 
> 
> Und lachen konnte ich über jemanden, der mit einem Ele nicht umgehen kann nicht wirklich.



puhh bin ich froh das er nich geschrieben hat er wäre Verstärker..das wäre echt peinlich wenn man dan ele schreibt..manoman..puuhhh da hat Healguard echt glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nàrdinel (9. September 2008)

Super geschrieben! Wie alle deine Berichte...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber dieses hellgrün... *Augen reib* hatte derbe Probleme das zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


PS: Ihr dürft gerne mal aufhören immer den gesamten Text zu zitieren! Ein @TE oder so reicht doch auch....


----------



## Hexenhase (9. September 2008)

juhuuuuuu ein shamie hat ein freund gefunden ........es ist ein pala ........es können beide nichts naja der pala hat die angstblase und der schamie die totems .....sind bestimmt zusammen unschlagbar


----------



## PARAS.ID (10. September 2008)

Refindor schrieb:


> puhh bin ich froh das er nich geschrieben hat er wäre Verstärker..das wäre echt peinlich wenn man dan ele schreibt..manoman..puuhhh da hat Healguard echt glück gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 mit "ele" meint er das elementar


----------



## DamokIes (10. September 2008)

Healguard schrieb:


> Ist ja interessant, wieviel Zeit du zwischen 2 Schlägen hast, um 3 Zeilen lange Sätze zu schreiben /  zu denken.
> 
> 
> Und lachen konnte ich über jemanden, der mit einem Ele nicht umgehen kann nicht wirklich.




Ja manchmal überrascht mich mein Hirn auch sehr.
Ich kann wärend eines Mobfights furzen,rülpsen und popeln gleichzeitig 
wärend ich im Gildenchat schreibe und meiner Frau lästige Fragen
zum Thema: Hast du den Abwasch schon gemacht?" beantworte.
Das gerülpste "Ja" findet sie aber meißt nicht so prima, akzeptiert es allerdings,
das ich mich auch im Haushalt einbringe.

Das dein Hirn keine 2-3 Sätze gedacht bekommt; zwischen zwei Schlägen, überrascht mich kaum.
Hast es schon mal mit Elektroschocktherapie versucht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann klappt es auch wieder mit dem lachen!


----------



## WoWFan1 (21. September 2008)

wie haaammer ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (21. September 2008)

Ich finde die Erfahrungsberichte immer sehr lustig und unterhaltsam, also lass dich von den Nörglern à la "blabla langweilig, oder l2p" nicht unterbuttern! Caste lieber nen neuen Bericht raus :-)

LG
MoneyGhost


----------



## Raheema (19. Oktober 2008)

Mega geil ^^


----------



## lübscher (6. Dezember 2008)

das ist wirklich reines pech...wenn man seinen schami einige zeit lang spielt stellt sich da so eine reihenfolge von "lieblingsattacken" ein,musste ich leider auch feststellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist eine ordentliche umstellung bis man sich mal dazu überringen kann,vll mal frostschock oder flammenschock zu benutzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...naja....

greetz


----------



## Lisutari (6. Dezember 2008)

Was machst du der thread war 2 Moante alt xD


----------



## jolk (6. Dezember 2008)

irgendjemad hat alle erfahrungsberichte hervorgekramt... schau mal auf die erste topic seite.. da sind 3 oder 4 ...


----------



## Allvis (6. Dezember 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ROFL kenn ich nur alzugut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das kenne ich auch als Mage (Frost),wenn ich mal Wasserpartlickel gefarmt habe (jetzt ist es ja Äonenwasser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Oogieboogie (30. Dezember 2008)

damoooooooooo?
ich will mehr xD deine erfahrungsberichte sind einfach nur meeeegaaaa guuuuuuuut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ogrim888 (30. Dezember 2008)

spannend und lustig, besonders am ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KayaDiabolin (26. Februar 2009)

Muahahahaaaaaa, wie cool. Mehr davon!

Zu schade dass ich dich erst jetzt "entdeckt" habe, Damo, du hättest mir sonst schon viele langweilige Stunden im Büro ersparen können. Naja, dann werde ich jetzt umso intensiver lesen.

Weiter so!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. Februar 2009)

lol made my day.
Deine Texte sind immer sehr gut geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
P.S. DIe Situation kennt mein 70er schami gut


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Februar 2009)

gut geschrieben^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (26. Februar 2009)

Hm, ich fand den Text nen bissl albern...
Die Grundidee war ja gut, auch der Anfangstext. Aber dann die 40 Zeilen (geschätzt) "Kampfablauf" fand ich kaum witzig... Nur das Ende war in Ordnung, wobei man doch glaube ich gar kein Totem heilen kann, also er erst gar net anfängt zu casten...
Naja...


----------



## asszudemi (4. Februar 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaalter ich habe tränen gelacht mehr davon bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damokles (4. Februar 2010)

cM2003 schrieb:


> Hm, ich fand den Text nen bissl albern...
> ...wobei man doch glaube ich gar kein Totem heilen kann, also er erst gar net anfängt zu casten...



Echt? Du fandst den albern?
Supi! Ich nämlich auch und deshalb hab ich ihn geschrieben.
Ist nämlich mein erster Versuch hier albern zu sein.
Dann darf ich mir ja auch auf die Schulter klopfen und zu mir sagen:
"Du bist ja ein alberner!"

Mir fällt gerade auf, das hier wieder Totenthreadgräberei betrieben wurde.
Ups...

Da werden se aber wieder schimpfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nachtrag:
Früher konnte man noch auf Totems zauber wirken.
Geht heute zum Glück nicht mehr.


----------

